# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أخلاقهِ من أخلاق جديهَ .. عليهم السلآم }

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*[ أخلاقه من أخلاق جدّيه محمد وعليّ ]* 
*كان الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام عالماً فقيهاً، ذا اطّلاع واسع على أمور الدين وعلوم القرآن الكريم، وكان جواداً سخيّاً كما كان ورعاً تقيّاً، ذا مهابةٍ ووقارٍ، ويروى أنّه غادر يوماً مجلساً لعمر بن عبد العزيز. فقال عمر لمن حوله: من أشرف الناس؟ أجابه بعض المتزلّفين: أنتم يا أميرالمؤمنين، فقال: كلاّ، أشرف الناس هذا القائم من عندي آنفاً. وهذا يدلّ على ما كان يتمتّع به عليه السلام من مكانةٍ رفيعةٍ واحترام كبير*
*ويروى عن سماحته وسموّ خلقه ما جرى له مع مروان بن الحكم ألدّ أعداء أهل البيت، وهو من أشار على الوليد عامل يزيد على المدينة بقتل الحسين (ع)، وهو من شمت بمقتله عليه السلام، وهو من انضمّ إلى الناكثين في صفين والبصرة، ومع ذلك فمروان هذا لم يجد من يحمي عياله ونساءه غير زين العابدين (ع)، وذلك يوم ثار أهل المدينة ضدّ الأمويّين فضمّهم عليه السلام إلى عياله، وعاملهم بما كان يعامل به أهله وعياله*
*وليس هذا غريباً على من اجتباهم الله وخصّهم بالكرامة والعصمة. وإنّ أخلاق الإمام زين العابدين من أخلاق جدّيه محمد رسول الله وعليّ أميرالمؤمنين عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام. ألم يعف رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله عن رؤوس الشّرك والنفاق بعد أن ظفر بهم، وقال لهم قولته الشّهيرة: اذهبوا فأنتم الطّلقاء؟ ألم يعف أميرالمؤمنين عن مروان نفسه، وقد قاد الجيوش لحربه في البصرة؟ ألم يعف عنه بعد أن وقع أسيراً في قبضته، وتركه مع علمه بأنّه سينضمّ إلى معاوية ويحاربه في صفّين؟ وقد فعل؟ إلاّ إنّها السّماحة الهاشميّة ..*



*سخائه* 
*أمّا عن سخائه وجوده فيروى أنّ بيوتاً في المدينة كانت تعيش على صدقات الإمام (ع) ولا تدري من أين تعيش. فلمّا مات عليه السلام فقدوا ما كان يأتيهم، فعلموا بأنّه هو الذي كان يعيلهم وقالوا: ما فقدنا صدقة السرّ حتى فقدنا عليّ بن الحسين زين العابدين ...* 

*الصحيفة السجادية ورسالة الحقوق* 
*وأمّا بحار علمه عليه السلام فعميقة بلا قرار، وحيث لم يتسنّ له أن يرتقي المنابر ويقف في المجتمعات لإرشاد الناس إلى ما يصلحهم من أخلاق الإسلام وآدابه، فقد استخدم أسلوب الوعظ والإرشاد في حوارٍ ومناجاة مع الله سبحانه، يستعطفه ويمجّده في ستين دعاءً عرفت «بالصحيفة السجّاديّة»، رواها عنه والده الإمام الباقر (ع) وزيد بن عليّ وغيرهما من الثّقات، ولا تزال إلى يومنا هذا يتداولها المؤمنون ويواظبون على قراءتها ...* 
*{وهي أدعية شاملة حافلة بآداب الإسلام وأخلاقه، وبكلّ ما يقرّب المؤمن من الله سبحانه. كما وضع عليه السلام رسالةً لأصحابه وشيعته تتضمّن ما يجب عليهم من واجباتٍ وما يجب لهم من حقوقٍ، وتشمل خميس مادّةً في هذا الموضوع، تتناول الأخ والجار والصديق والزوج والحاكم وغيرهم وقد عرفت «برسالة الحقوق»، رواها عنه العديد من الثّقات الأسناد. إلى ما هنالك من كلماتٍ قصارٍ ووصايا وأحاديث رويت عنه عليه السلام} ..* 
*لا عجب في كلّ ما تقدّم، فزين العابدين عليه السلام، هو رابع الأئمة الأطهار المجتبين، ورثة العلم عن رسول ربّ العالمين، مشاعل نورٍ تضيء للأجيال طريقها إلى الخير والصلاح، فأحر بنا أن ننهج إلى الجهاد، ونسلك مسالكهم في التّعامل مع طواغيت العصر. فقد جاهد عليه السلام بيده مع جدّه وأبيه، وجاهد بلسانه عند ما استدعت الظّروف ذلك، وصدق رسول الله إذ أكّد أنّ عترته هي مع القرآن والقرآن معها، وأنّهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا عليه الحوض* 
*من أدعية الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام*  
*إلهي*  
*كيف ادعوك وأنا أنا وكيف اقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت* 
*إلهي* 
*إذا لم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله* 
*إلهي* 
*إذا لم ادعك فتستجيب لي فمن ذا الذي ادعوه فيستجيب لي* 
*إلهي* 
*إذا لم أتضرع إليك فترحمني فمن أتضرع إليه فيرحمني* 





*نسألكم الدعاء ,,*
*أختكم شـذى ,,*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

آه لو ترين هذا الامام العظيم في بلاد الشام وقد أثرت الجامعة في جسده الشريف وسبي عناته في نفسه المباركة .. آه لو ترينه يخطب في مجلس الطاغية ..انا ابن مكة ومنى انا ابن زمزم والصفا .... وليتك تنظرين إليه وقد انفرش الناس سماطين ليستلم الحجر الأسود ( الأسعد ) فيستنكر من كان يحاول بجنده الوصول للحجر ولم يتمكن وهذا وحده ينفرش له الناس فيجيبه الفرزدق ( هذا الذي تعرف البطحاء وطأته .... ) ليتك تنظرين للسجاد وهو ساجد لرب العباد قائلا ( إلهي سجد لك سواد وجهي سودته صحيفة أعمالي فبيضه بنور وجهك ..)) ليتك ترينه وقد قلبه الباقر عليه السلام على المغتسل وهو يبكي للجراحات التي في جسد والده من الجامعة ومن السلاسل ومن حمل الجراب للمحتاجين والفقراء والمساكين ...
أخت شذى الزهراء أوصي نفسي وأوصيك بالصحيفة السجادية ( زبور آل محمد ) فهي برنامج شامل للارتقاء بالروح وتنظيف الجسد ووو دعائي لك بموفور الصحة والعافية ودمتم بخير

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله رب الحسين والسجاد ...*

*نعم* 

*كان مولانا إذا وقف للصلاة* 
*لا يتحرك منه شيء* 
*إلا ما تحركه الريح..*
*بأبي وامي ..من شاهد مصائب كربلاء ..*
*فهي كافية للقضاء عليه* 
*ولم يكن هناك داعٍ لسمه ..*

*في موازين حسناتك* 
*شذى الزهراء ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قطرة عطاء .. موالية حيدر*

*شكراً لحضوركمآ المميز هنآ*

*مدآخلة قيَمة* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*كل الود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*إذا لم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله

السلام عليك يا عليل كَربلاء 

شذى : كل الشكَر عزيزتي 

جعلنا الله وياكم من المتَخلقين بأخلاقهم ..
*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل ع محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .**

السلام عليكم يا سيد الساجدين وزين العابدين .
*
*سَلمت الطهر يداك على الطرح* 
*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .. وأنالك الثواب العظيم
شذى الزهراء
**ابقى دوماً بهذا العطاء والروعة والتميز ..

دمتِ مواليــه .
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روح وريحان ، أميرة بإحساسي*

*كل الشكر لوجودكما عزيزتااي*

*توآصل اعتز فيه*

*لآعدم منكما يارب*

*ودي ..*

----------

